# Maceió/AL – Emanuel Paiva foi mais uma vez ao Nordeste. Desta vez, foi conhecer uma das pelas mais belas do Brasil, a saber, a linda orla de Maceió!



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*
Olá, pessoal! :hi: 
Pela primeira vez estive em Maceió. Na realidade, é a sexta capital nordestina que eu visitei. Um mar lindo! Uma orla linda! Mas como todas as nossas cidades, as mazelas acompanham sempre a beleza. Estive também em Barra de São Miguel, Praia do Gunga, Sonho Verde e Maragogi. Como não dá para estar em todos os passeios em poucos dias, nós acabamos escolhendo uns e deixando os outros para uma próxima oportunidade. Curti bastante a cidade e os passeios.
Gostaria de ter tirado muito mais fotos, mas não foi possível dado a falta de tempo; fica para uma próxima oportunidade. kay: 































DIREITO DE FOTOGRAFAR

Lei 9.610/98
Art. 48. As obras situadas permanentemente em logradouros públicos podem ser representadas livremente, por meio de pinturas, desenhos, fotografias e procedimentos audiovisuais.

Constituição Federal
Art. 5º Todos são iguais perante a lei, sem distinção de qualquer natureza, garantindo-se aos brasileiros e aos estrangeiros residentes no País a inviolabilidade do direito à vida, à liberdade, à igualdade, à segurança e à propriedade, nos termos seguintes:

IX - é livre a expressão da atividade intelectual, artística, científica e de comunicação, independentemente de censura ou licença. 









(Música composta por Martinho da Vila nos anos 70)

"Só em Maceió"

Teka, rendeira
Eliane, praiera
Vamos prá Paripueura
Vamos prá Paripueira
Vai ter sururu
Vai ter sururu
E o Maré fica na beira
Da Lagoa de Mundau
Da Lagoa de Mundau
Da Lagoa de Mundau
Da Lagoa de Mundau
Vou tomar uma azuladinha
E vou convidar vocês
Prá comer uma agulinha
Lá na Praia do Francês
E um caldinho de feijão
Lá na casa do Seu João
E depois vou vadiar
Com as meninas do Mossoró
Só em Maceió
Só em Maceió
É que se pode vadiar
Com as meninas do Mossoró
Com as meninas do Mossoró
Alagoas, Alagoas
Em Alagoas, há lagoas
Ganga Zumba prá onde foi
Foi pra lá das Alagoas
E um bom Pega de Boi
Só tem lá em Alagoas
Rifle de papo amarelo
Se encontra em Alagoas
Prá encontrar Fernando Mello
Tem que ir em Alagoas
E manga rosa da boa
É coisa lá de Alagoas
Teka, rendeira
Eliane, praiera
Vamos prá Paripueura
Vamos prá Paripueira


CENTRO/MIRANTE​
01 – Estive num mirante na parte central da cidade. Tirei algumas fotos do mirante, e também, algumas da parte central. Confesso que fiquei meio decepcionado com a parte central. Como as prefeituras e governos estaduais negligenciam partes importantes da cidade. Enfim, tirei algumas que julguei mais relevantes.








Edifícios residencial junto ao mirante.


02











03











04











05










06 










07 – Vista parcial do Centro da cidade.










08










09











10










11 










12










13 – Chegamos a parte central. Praça Marechal Deodoro e Praça dos Martírios.










14 










15










16










17 










18 










19










20 










21










22 










23 











24 











25 











26 











27 











28 











29











30 











31 











32 – Chegamos à “cereja do bolo”, ou seja, ao Museu Palácio Floriano Peixoto, onde o Governador do Estado despacha. Achei muito bonito!!! As 102 bandeiras representam as 102 cidades de Alagoas.












33 











34 











35 











36 











37 – É exatamente aquí que Renan Filho despacha. 











38











39 











40











41 











42 











43 











44











45











46 











PRAIA DE PAJUÇARA​

47 – Chegamos ao bairro em que fiquei: Pajuçara. É um bairro bem completo. Creio até que a maioria dos hoteis estajam em Pajuçara e não em Ponta Verde. 











48 











49 











50 











51 











52 











53 











54 











55 











56











57 











58 











59 











60 











61











62 











63











64











65 











66 











67 – Almocei e jantei neste restautante. Muito bom!











68 











69 











70 











71 











72 












73 











74 











75 











76 











77 











78 











79











80











81 











82











83











84











85 – Muitos quiosques











86 











87 











88











89











90











91 











92











93











94











95











96 











97 











98











99











100











101 











102











103












104 











105











106










107 











108 











109 – Almocei ai também. Muito show.











110 











111 











112 – A famosa Feirinha de Artesanato da Pajuçara. 











113











114 











115











116












PRAIA DE PONTA VERDE​

117 - Encerrando com o bairro que mais gostei. Pena que tirei poucas fotos dele. Bairro Top de Maceió, onde vivem Fernando Collor de Melo, Renan Calheiros e outros rsrs











118 











119











120 











121











122 











123 











124 











125 











126 











127 











128 











129











130 











131 











132 











133 











134 











135 











136 











137 











138











139 – Coqueiros sinuosos são fodásticos! 











140 – Curti a réplica dessa jangada.










141










142 











143 











144











145











146











147 











148 











149 











150 











151











152











153











154









155











156











157











158











159











160











161











162











163











164












165












166











BÔNUS: MAR DE PAJUÇARA​


167











168











169










170










171











172










Espero que tenham gostado!


*


*HÁ MAIS BÔNUS NA PÁGINA 2​*


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Bah, que thread show ! :cheers:





____________________________________________________


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

.


Buenas,.. esse mar é lindo, e Maceió tem algo que é OBRIGATÓRIO uma cidade tropical ter: coqueiros ! Isso faz toda a diferença para uma cidade ter cara de tropical.

Que bom que o teu passeio foi bom, Eanuel, e que fizeste passeios em várias praias !

Eu tinha até "raiva" de ver tuas fotos, enquanto em estava em Forno Alegre, sem praia e sem vento.

De novo, parabéns pelo thread, sempre explicativo e de qualidade, como todos os da tua grife ! :applause:


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Mais um thread pra conta, Manu Jones! 

Maceió é muito bonita, sempre ouço falar bem... 

O que é o casarão da foto 19?

E o que é chiclete de camarão? Já quero...:lol: 

Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente, migo..

bjks e :hug:


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Que cidade linda, curtiu bastante..... Ponta Verde é mesmo sedutor e elegante, um belo bairro!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Que showw... é de longe, na minha opinião, a melhor orla do país!. Que belo exemplo da capital alagoana!


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Parabéns pelo trabalho fotográfio, Emanuel!! 

Fiquei com vontade de ver fotos da água de Maceió, que dizem que é maravilhosa! Mas a orla da cidade é bem agradável, apesar de eu achar pouco movimentada...

Obrigado por compartilhar com a gente!


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Belas imagens, Emanuel! Parabéns pelo thread!

Vi que você pegou uns dias meio nublados, infelizmente. Mas espero que tenha dado pra curtir bem as praias da cidade e da RM.

Senti falta de fotos da região portuária de Jaraguá, onde fica o conjunto histórico mais importante do município, bem como da região das lagoas Mundaú e Manguaba.

As fotos do centro não refletem muito o agito que existe naquela parte da cidade. O comércio de rua ainda é muito forte em Maceió, sendo que muita gente prefere ir ao Centro do que ir a alguns dos shoppings da cidade. Infelizmente, como você também mencionou, existe no Brasil uma certa aversão a morar nos centros da nossas grandes cidades, principalmente as litorâneas. Em Maceió ocorre o mesmo: muita gente prefere viver afastada do centro (apesar de adorar ir fazer compras lá). Ah! Por falar em centro, a primeira imagem que você colocou como centro é, na verdade, do bairro do Poço. 

Achei engraçado como você mencionou "aqui é onde o Renan Filho despacha, ali é onde mora o Collor e o Renan...". Faltou mencionar a casa onde morreu o PC Farias! hahahaha
Brincadeiras à parte, é engraçado como uma estado tão pequeno possui tanta importância política (ainda que pelos maus políticos...espera, acho que falei um pleonasmo). 

No mais, belas imagens! Parabéns!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> Mais um thread pra conta, Manu Jones!
> 
> Maceió é muito bonita, sempre ouço falar bem...
> 
> ...


Minha amiga, bom dia!

A receita e o preparo do chiclete de camarão está aqui:

https://www.tudogostoso.com.br/receita/568-chiclete-de-camarao.html

Sobre o casarão da foto 19, eu não sei ao certo, mas ele fica na Praça Deodoro da Fonseca. Talvez um forista alagoano possa te explicar melhor.

Bjos e obrigado! :kiss:


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

^^
Sem o pimentão...quero! :lol:


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Abu.EdL said:


> Parabéns pelo trabalho fotográfio, Emanuel!!
> 
> Fiquei com vontade de ver fotos da água de Maceió, que dizem que é maravilhosa! Mas a orla da cidade é bem agradável, apesar de eu achar pouco movimentada...
> 
> Obrigado por compartilhar com a gente!


Em dezembro essa orla estava um verdadeiro "inferno", abarrotada de gente. Prefiro assim, mais tranquila.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> Mais um thread pra conta, Manu Jones!
> 
> Maceió é muito bonita, sempre ouço falar bem...
> 
> ...


É o Teatro Deodoro, o teatro mais antigo de Maceió, fundado em 15 de novembro de 1910 (feriado da proclamação da República, que, por sinal, foi realizada pelo próprio Marechal Deodoro da Fonseca, alagoano, primeiro presidente do Brasil). 

Renovado à época de seu centenário (2008-2010), possui 690 lugares e é atualmente o segundo maior palco da cidade.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

^^

Muito obrigada, abrandao! :hug:

É muito bonito!


----------



## Leonardo CG (Jun 26, 2009)

Belas imagens da Capital de Alagoas, faz com que a gente tenha vontade de pular da tela direto para o mar azul de Maceió.:cheers:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> .
> 
> 
> Buenas,.. esse mar é lindo, e Maceió tem algo que é OBRIGATÓRIO uma cidade tropical ter: coqueiros ! Isso faz toda a diferença para uma cidade ter cara de tropical.
> ...



No verão, Maceió é um paraíso se comparado ao "inferno" do Rio de Janeiro.:lol:

Mas o passeio foi ótimo! Eu sempre tive o desejo de conhecer 6 das 9 capitais nordestinas e, encerrei com Maceió (Recife em 2015, Fortaleza em 2017, Natal em 2017, João Pessoa a Salvador em 2018). De fato, o nordeste tem praias para ninguém botar defeito! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Que cidade linda, curtiu bastante..... Ponta Verde é mesmo sedutor e elegante, um belo bairro!


Guima,

Ponta Verde é o que há de melhor em Maceió. É verdade que eu não conheço todos, mas dos que eu passei, Ponta Verde certamente é o metro quadrado mais caro de Maceió. Um bairro maravilhoso e muito verde! :drool:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Que showw... é de longe, na minha opinião, a melhor orla do país!. Que belo exemplo da capital alagoana!


Não sei se é a melhor orla porque não conheço todas, mas, certamente, está entre as 5 melhores. :yes:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Abu.EdL said:


> Parabéns pelo trabalho fotográfio, Emanuel!!
> 
> *Fiquei com vontade de ver fotos da água de Maceió,* que dizem que é maravilhosa! Mas a orla da cidade é bem agradável, apesar de eu achar pouco movimentada...
> 
> Obrigado por compartilhar com a gente!


Edu,

Eu esqueci de por as fotos da água, mas já providenciei...HAHAHA

Obrigado pela visita. :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Leonardo CG said:


> Belas imagens da Capital de Alagoas, faz com que a gente tenha vontade de pular da tela direto para o mar azul de Maceió.:cheers:


É verdade, Leonardo. Eu cheguei ao Rio de outra cor...:lol:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

abrandao said:


> Belas imagens, Emanuel! Parabéns pelo thread!
> 
> Vi que você pegou uns dias meio nublados, infelizmente. Mas espero que tenha dado pra curtir bem as praias da cidade e da RM.
> 
> ...


Abrandão, boa tarde.

O que acontece? Viajar do sudeste para o nordeste é uma "facada" mais profunda do que a que o Bolsonaro levou (rs). Se fosse algo mais em conta daria para fazer uma viagem de 10 ou 12 dias. Infelizmente, tive que fazer em 7 dias. Se excluirmos o dia de chegada (15h14) e o de partida (12h35) só restam apenas 5 dias. Desses 5 dias, 4 foram dedicados a passeios (nada perto). Então, fica complicado fotografar mais lugares, entende? A região portuária eu passei de ônibus (city tour), e, também, de taxi. É uma área interessante pata fotografar (alguns prédios bem bonitos), mas fui alertado que aquela área é frequentada pelos "noiados e vagabundos" e resolvi não arriscar. As lagoas de Mundaú eu passei ao largo também. Enfim, é complicado essas viagens meteóricas, pois imagina-se que vai sobrar e sempre falta muita coisa para ver...:lol:




> As fotos do centro não refletem muito o agito que existe naquela parte da cidade. O comércio de rua ainda é muito forte em Maceió, sendo que muita gente prefere ir ao Centro do que ir a alguns dos shoppings da cidade. Infelizmente, como você também mencionou, existe no Brasil uma certa aversão a morar nos centros da nossas grandes cidades, principalmente as litorâneas. Em Maceió ocorre o mesmo: muita gente prefere viver afastada do centro (apesar de adorar ir fazer compras lá). Ah! Por falar em centro, a primeira imagem que você colocou como centro é, na verdade, do bairro do Poço.


Confesso que não gostei da parte central (onde andei). Achei muito muvucada. Andei da Praça Marechal Deodoro até a Praças das Graças e não vi nada relevante aos meus olhos. Pode ser que numa outra parte do centro haja algo mais bonito. Como eu não percorri tudo, fiquei com essa impressão ruim. 



> Achei engraçado como você mencionou "aqui é onde o Renan Filho despacha, ali é onde mora o Collor e o Renan...". Faltou mencionar a casa onde morreu o PC Farias! hahahaha
> Brincadeiras à parte, é engraçado como uma estado tão pequeno possui tanta importância política (ainda que pelos maus políticos...espera, acho que falei um pleonasmo).


Fiquei sabendo que algumas pessoas visitaram (ou tentaram visitar) o local onde o PC Farias fora assassinado, mas eu nem quis ver...:lol:




> No mais, belas imagens! Parabéns!


Obrigado pelo prestígio. :master:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Vonney said:


> A segunda parte tá massa


Nem haveria uma "segunda parte", mas não ia ocultar dos olhos humanos (ou não) a oportunidade de mostrar o quão belo é o litoral alagoano.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Vonney said:


> Maceió, toda Alagoas. Um astral de verão gostoso, tranquilo, pertinho do Recife :cheers:
> 
> O litoral mais lindo do Brasil está em Alagoas na minha modesta opinião, pois gosto de sol, recifes de corais, águas mornas, altos coqueiros e natureza deslumbrante.
> Lindo!!! Toda a Costa dos Corais em Alagoas onde está também Maragogi precisa ser visitada pelos brasileiros que não conhecem esse paraíso.:cheers:


Dos amigos cariocas que viajam, quase todos são unânimes em afirmar que Rio Grande do Norte e Alagoas são os melhores para passeios. E, de certa forma, é verdade, embora gosto é igual a escova de dente (cada um tem a sua). Mas todas as cidades que visitei (Recife, Salvador, Fortaleza, João Pessoa, Natal e Maceió) são de encher os olhos d'água de tanta emoção e tanta beleza natural reunida. O nordeste é uma fonte inesgotável de praias belíssimas e únicas no nosso país. Pena que muitos não valorizam. hno:


----------



## Douglas (Jul 14, 2005)

Particularmente acho os litorais de Alagoas, Rio de Janeiro e Santa Catarina os mais interessantes do país.


----------



## TacRGN (Apr 26, 2015)

Linda!!!!!!!!!Nostálgica e linda de novo!!


----------



## air line sampa (Aug 10, 2011)

Caramba q lindo... orgulho dessa cidade... Ahhh! vc foi a carro Quebrado e Sonho Verde, então passou na "porta", mas na porta mesmo, da casa onde o PC foi assassinado e do carro ou ônibus se avista perfeitamente a casa de praia q esta conservada ate hoje. hehehehe


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Douglas said:


> Particularmente acho os litorais de Alagoas, Rio de Janeiro e Santa Catarina os mais interessantes do país.


Estariam entre os 5 mais! kay:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

TacRGN said:


> Linda!!!!!!!!!Nostálgica e linda de novo!!


Fico feliz por ter curtido o thread! :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

air line sampa said:


> Caramba q lindo... orgulho dessa cidade... Ahhh! vc foi a carro Quebrado e Sonho Verde, e*ntão passou na "porta", mas na porta mesmo, da casa onde o PC foi assassinado* e do carro ou ônibus se avista perfeitamente a casa de praia q esta conservada ate hoje. hehehehe


Posso até ter passado, mas esse assassinato foi tão batido e faz tanto tempo que eu até havia esquecido...rs

É mais interessante focar em Alagoas.....:lol:

Obrigado pela visita. :bow:


----------



## Olhaotrem (Jan 15, 2011)

Boa Manu!


----------



## valdiclei (Nov 16, 2007)

Belo tópico, parabéns! :applause:


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Maceió, que certamente tem uma das mais belas orlas marítimas do Brasil. As praias alagoanas são de encher os olhos mesmo!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Olhaotrem said:


> Boa Manu!


:bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

valdiclei said:


> Belo tópico, parabéns! :applause:


Obrigado, Valdiclei. :bow:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Will_NE said:


> Linda Maceió, que certamente tem uma das mais belas orlas marítimas do Brasil. As praias alagoanas são de encher os olhos mesmo!



Com certeza. Maceió está entre os melhores destinos litorâneos...:cheers::banana:


----------



## Manauaras (Oct 30, 2011)

MCZ é muito linda! Pena que nos dias em que esteve na cidade o clima nublado não ajudou nas fotos! Parabéns, belo thread!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Manauaras said:


> MCZ é muito linda! Pena que nos dias em que esteve na cidade o clima nublado não ajudou nas fotos! Parabéns, belo thread!


O tempo variava entre sol e nublado; mesmo assim curti bastante a cidade e os passeios! Maceió tem encantos para todos os gostos! :banana::cheers:


----------



## feelthegroove. (Jun 9, 2011)

Valeu felas fotos, Emanuel!

Viajei no tempo, visitei Maceió quando estive no BR na última vez, em 2017.

Gostei muito da cidade, até queríamos visitar outras praias, mas Ponta Verde foi tao agradável que nós ficamos 3 dias por lá mesmo. :lol:

Também fomos ao restaurante Parmeggiano (#67), haha.

A cidade tem tudo para ser um centro turístico, mais do que já é. Encontramos pessoas de todo Brasil (principalmente SP, RJ e RS), argentinos, chilenos etc. Poderia ter mais agitacao noturna e mais opcoes de entretenimento, o único ponto mais fraco, na minha opiniao. Mas adorei a cidade e com certeza a recomendo.


----------



## TCavalcante (Jan 16, 2011)

Passeio registrado com sucesso; thread bacana! Seja sempre bem vindo, Emanuel!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Toni Cavalcante said:


> Passeio registrado com sucesso; thread bacana! *Seja sempre bem vindo, Emanuel*!


Muito obrigado! :master:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

feelthegroove. said:


> Valeu felas fotos, Emanuel!
> 
> Viajei no tempo, visitei Maceió quando estive no BR na última vez, em 2017.
> 
> ...



Que bom que você gostou do thread e voltou ao passado! 

Quanto à agitação noturna, não sei o que dizer porque não curto mais a noite; em compensação, os passeios diurnos e a orla é muito boa. Uma das melhores. kay:


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Você sabe me dizer se Djavan mora em Maceió. E, se ele mora, sabe em qual bairro???


Mora no Rio, mas tem uma linda casa de praia na Barra de São Miguel, na região metropolitana de Maceió.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Obrigado.


----------



## Dortin (Jan 8, 2014)

abrandao said:


> *Esse "Rio das Velhas" aí deve ser, na verdade, Cruz das Almas*, onde fica o shopping mais novo da cidade. Acontece... :lol:
> 
> Engraçado também você ter feito todo esse "arrudeio". Garanto que não precisaria fazer tudo isso pra ir ao Jacintinho. Também acontece...
> 
> Grande abraço.


Exatamente isso... Ficou bem próximo os nomes. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pevigs (Jul 5, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Ponta Verde é o melhor e mais valorizado bairro de Maceió. Não por acaso que Fernando Collor de Mello e a família Calheiros moram lá (segundo informações). É um bairro maravilhoso.


De fato, fiquei lá e gostei bastante do bairro. Os prédios são baixinhos, mas os apartamentos são enormes :nuts: 

A orla de MCZ é uma das mais bonitas do NE, se não for a mais...


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Bela Maceió, com destaque para sua linda orla com muito verde. Amei! Obrigado, Paiva, por compartilhar com a gente.


----------

